# It's Over. Senators backed out.



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Listening to certifications, just got to Michigan, objection by House Rep, Senators decided to no longer support. 

Can't listen anymore, don't suppose they'll grow a pair for the next states up.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I guess they were watching the news, and crapped their pants. They most likely looked out for their own safety or survival.
Politicians are not brave sorts for the most part.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Did anyone seriously believe the Republicss as m party wanted Trump? The would rather loose than have him as the party head. It is o iOS the people are not whom they represent. It is big money special interests. Just like the democrats


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Followed the path of least resistance. Dems , Antifa for the win.. Damn I am pissed.... 
Done voting too.. Lindsay and Tim, not going to get my Vote...


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> Followed the path of least resistance. Dems , Antifa for the win.. Damn I am pissed....
> Done voting too.. Lindsay and Tim, not going to get my Vote...


Linsey's speech yesterday sickened me. He turned coat on President Trump so fast it made people's head spin. Slimy weasel!!! I am beyond convinced that the entire "storming of Capitol Hill" was a pre-planned ruse to give these swamp creatures an excuse to turn on President Trump and their constituents. Alas, Babylon!!!!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Now watch how many bail and support the DNC in Senate. Wait for it. Dumb ass don't even know what amen means. Think they can run this country. China is now in charge.
yep don't vote at all that is what they want. DNC will vote for you.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Did any of you really think that the Repubes were going to do the right thing? 

I'm telling you again, every man woman and child in the sewer of DC needs to combust to ashes before the Greatest Republic EVER returns...

This, I shit you not.


----------



## Tanya49! (Jun 20, 2020)

Those sorry asses get paid no matter who’s in power. Win win for them!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Tanya49! said:


> Those sorry asses get paid no matter who's in power. Win win for them!


And paid very well, I might add! Not talking about their salary, which is still pretty dang good compared to most American workers, I'm talking about the MULTI-MILLION DOLLAR perks associated with a $5 TRILLION Pie...which is baked with wealth confiscated under the threat of imprisonment from you and me...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Did any of you really think that the Repubes were going to do the right thing?
> 
> I'm telling you again, every man woman and child in the sewer of DC needs to combust to ashes before the Greatest Republic EVER returns...
> 
> This, I shit you not.


From the lowliest bureaucrat in every basement of every government building in Washington and every "Elected" individual above. We can start at the bottom and work up, but I prefer working from the top down.:tango_face_grin:


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> From the lowliest bureaucrat in every basement of every government building in Washington and every "Elected" individual above. We can start at the bottom and work up, but I prefer working from the top down.:tango_face_grin:


..........


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

We were given a lot to think about, like getting kicked in the gut, I for one am not giving up.....


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Time to stand up and drive that treasonous scum out of my still great country. Not time to run away and hide out of fear.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> Linsey's speech yesterday sickened me. He turned coat on President Trump so fast it made people's head spin. Slimy weasel!!! I am beyond convinced that the entire "storming of Capitol Hill" was a pre-planned ruse to give these swamp creatures an excuse to turn on President Trump and their constituents. Alas, Babylon!!!!


YES! YES! Exactly. We have been outplayed at every turn. We (the common citizens) have been playing marbles while the big power elites have been playing chess at the level of a Russian grand master chess champion. The deck is now stacked so high against us that righting this mess is almost impossible. And we (the people) paid for and blindly allowed the power brokers to screw us.


----------

